

Git vs. SVN - krisgosp
https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xtf1/v/t1.0-9/s720x720/10931039_10203897723954503_6831304172038526481_n.jpg?oh=d2fcbc09e04218015f670df8ba31bff6&oe=55EDFC46&__gda__=1442061758_57015f3636cd81ec0ea9eab811889f86

======
Piskvorrr
Now that is indeed "flogging a dead horse." Git is no longer the new-and-hip
thing...

